# Is a high Sulfur level in soil bad?



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

Hello everyone, first post and let me say that I've really enjoyed the level of knowledge and the willingness to help in this forum.
For some reason of insanity, I decided to really start taking better care of the lawn this year (middle age crisis?). Before I found this forum I performed a Soilsavvy test (first time in 27 years that I had the soil tested.  ) The soil is from a "postage stamp" lawn (380 sq. ft)in the backyard. It currently is attempting to grow Zeon (slow as molasses in the North Pole) Zoysia, and is your typical Georgia clay.



Test was performed April 2019. First thing I did is to add dolomitic lime (Pennington fast acting lime). I also started adding Micronutrients (Microgreene) and the other Biostimulant products on a monthly basis at 3 oz/K AFTER the soil test. I was a typical big box, large commercial feritlizer kinda guy. This year I decided to switch to Milo in the front yard (fescue) and Ringers in the back yard due to wife not liking the lingering wet towel smell of Milo. Test was done before the switch btw.
I was very surprised by the level of Sulfur (55 ppm) in the soil. No Sulfur supplements have been added by me.
To my question: Is that high a Sulfur level something to be concerned about? 
Amongst other things (lack of liming), can the Sulfur be adding to the low pH? and can anything be done to lower it if it needs to be lowered.
Thanks.
Edit: I forgot to add that in early June I added 1.5 lbs of 0-45-0 and 3 lbs 0-0-60 (the recommended rate by the report) 
before learning here that you should divide the potash dosing into smaller amounts.


----------



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

Without a comprehensive analysis (Loganlabs) I can only guess at the soil composition and OM %.. I'd apply 9 lbs/K of good calcitic Lime (Encap/Mag-I-Cal/SoluCal) at 9 lbs/K to bring up the pH. Your Fe (Iron) is quite low, so 2-3 lbs/K of Ferrous Sulfate every 60 days.

You'll need Sulfate of Potash (SOP) at 2 lbs/K. It's not the easiest thing to locate.


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

tneicna said:


> Without a comprehensive analysis (Loganlabs) I can only guess at the soil composition and OM %.. I'd apply 9 lbs/K of good calcitic Lime (Encap/Mag-I-Cal/SoluCal) at 9 lbs/K to bring up the pH. Your Fe (Iron) is quite low, so 2-3 lbs/K of Ferrous Sulfate every 60 days.
> 
> You'll need Sulfate of Potash (SOP) at 2 lbs/K. It's not the easiest thing to locate.


Thank you for the response. 
I purchased soil test prior to joining and learning about different labs. I will be using a different lab for soil testing in the fall.
Regarding lime, on 5/5/19 I applied 9 lbs of Pennington fast acting lime (24% Ca/6% Mg) since my pH, Ca and Mg were low. Recommended rate on bag for pH below 5 is 24 lbs/K.
I also used Ironite initially (again before being knowing)and I'm considering liquid Chelated iron (but again concerned about keep adding Sulfates (Sulfur) to soil
The potash I used was Muriate of Potash, trying to stay away from any sulfates but I just learned about that the Chloride in the Muriate of Potash can harm the lawn.
I did find SOP on Amazon. The advantage of a small yard is you don't need much.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Dawgvet be careful to with adjusting pH from soil savvy report.

Check this info on  soil savvy


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

g-man said:


> @Dawgvet be careful to with adjusting pH from soil savvy report.


Oh trust me, I had already found and read that post :thumbup: 
Again, unfortunately the soil test had been purchased and done before I found you guys. 
Live and learn, but the soil in my area tends to be very acidic due to a heavy pine and oak tree concentration. 
Any one have any thoughts/comments on the Sulfur levels?


----------



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

I'd only ever recommended LoganLabs. They give you OM % and other useful.

Make sure you use a soil sample down to 3 inches to give a better analysis.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Soil tests measure Sulfur in all of it's forms. Unless you have recently amended with elemental sulfur, the sulfur content reported is predominately sulfate. Sulfate is an important plant nutrient used in relitively high quantities in the nutrient pecking order. Detrimentally high levels for sulfate have not been determined, so it's very unlikely your levels are "bad."
A soil test report should (at least the initial test) should include buffer pH and soil salinity in addition to N,P,K, Ca, Mg, S, OM, micros, CEC and BS calculations.
IMO, two of the best soil test labs (in quality, reporting and cost effectiveness) are Midwest and Ward.


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

@Ridgerunner 
Thank you, for the response about the sulfur/sulfate in the soil. I had not supplemented any sulfur/sulfate prior to the test that I am aware of.
One thing is sure, I will be using a different lab for my next soil test.


----------

